# Weekly competition 2008-39



## AvGalen (Sep 24, 2008)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at tuesday/wednesday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *B' U' F2 U L F D' L2 U' B2 R' B' U F' L' F L' U2 B2 R B2 D2 B2 D2 L
*2. *F R U2 B L B R2 D' R' U2 L2 U' F2 D B2 D2 R' U L2 U2 B2 L F L2 F
*3. *R D2 F2 U R F2 L2 U R B2 L' D L D' L F2 U' B' R U F2 L' B' R F
*4. *D2 L' B' U' L F L' D2 R2 D L U2 L2 U2 R' D2 R B' U2 R' F D R' B' U2
*5. *U' L2 U2 F U R' F D2 R' U F R B2 R D R2 D2 L2 B' L F U2 L B D

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 D2 B2 U2 L D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 F' U' R' B D' U' F2 R F2 L (21f)
*2. *R2 D2 U' F2 U F2 R2 D' L2 R2 F' U R D' L' U2 F2 R B' D2 R2 (21f)
*3. *F2 U L2 D2 R2 U' R2 U B2 U2 F' D2 U B' R2 U' L B' F U' (20f)
*4. *D' L2 D B2 D U L2 B2 F2 U' B2 U' F R2 U' F L' F L' D' B2 (21f)
*5. *R2 B2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 D' U' F' U2 F R D' F D' U B' R' D' L (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *L' Rw R' D2 R2 Uw2 B' Fw R2 Fw2 F' L Rw R2 F2 D2 B Rw D Uw Fw R2 F2 Uw' L' F2 L Uw' U' Rw2 D' B' Fw' F Rw B2 Uw B2 Fw' F2
*2. *Rw B' Fw2 F' Rw2 D2 U2 B2 F' Uw L' Uw' Rw Fw' F L' Rw' R2 U' L2 R2 Fw2 L' Rw' D Uw U B2 Fw F2 L' Uw' R' D Uw' Fw Rw R' Uw' Fw'
*3. *Uw F2 D' L' Rw' R Uw Rw' Uw2 B' U2 L Rw2 R F Uw2 R2 B' Fw' F2 Rw' D2 Uw U2 L2 D U R Fw' Uw' U L2 Rw2 F2 R' F Uw Rw Uw' Fw'
*4. *L2 F2 Uw2 Rw' U' B U' R2 D' Uw2 R U2 Rw F L2 F' L' Rw2 B Uw F2 L' Rw2 R B' L' R2 Fw D' B L2 B2 Fw R' Uw2 Fw' D2 Uw U' L2
*5. *B2 R' Fw2 D' Uw2 U2 Fw' F' R2 D' Uw2 U' R' B Fw2 Uw2 B' Rw Uw' U' R' D' B' Uw' U' B2 Uw' Fw2 U2 L' B L' R' Fw' F L R B2 F2 Rw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw' R' Fw R Fw Dw' L' Bw' R2 Fw' L' F2 Uw U' Lw' Rw' R2 Bw' Fw' Dw U2 Bw2 Fw2 F' Lw' Rw Dw' U2 Lw B2 Bw' Fw2 U Fw D' Uw2 Bw2 F2 Lw B Fw' Dw Rw2 R2 F' Lw2 U Rw' R2 B2 F R Uw B2 D2 Uw2 Bw' Fw' L' Rw
*2. *Fw U L2 R Bw Dw Uw L2 Uw2 Rw2 R B2 D L B' Bw2 Fw2 F' D2 B2 Dw Fw' Dw2 Bw2 Dw2 L' Lw Rw R2 Uw L' B' Fw F D' Lw' R' Dw2 Rw2 Bw' D U2 B' Bw' D2 U' Fw Lw2 Uw' Lw' Rw2 D' Uw2 Lw' D Uw' Rw' D Bw2 D
*3. *Dw2 R Dw2 B2 Uw2 Rw' R' U2 Lw' B2 Bw D' Lw' F2 Dw2 U2 Bw2 Rw2 R2 B2 U2 Rw2 R2 Fw F' D Dw' Uw U' Bw2 F D F Dw' Lw2 D' Rw Fw' L Lw2 Uw' L Dw2 U' Rw2 D' Dw2 Uw2 U L2 B L2 Lw Rw R B' Uw' Fw2 D2 Fw
*4. *L2 Lw R2 B' F2 D' Rw Bw L' Fw2 U' B Uw2 R U2 Lw' Rw2 Uw2 L' D' B Bw2 Fw F2 Dw2 R' Dw B F2 R2 Uw' Fw2 F Lw R2 Bw D2 Uw' U2 Lw Bw Fw2 R' Uw U2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw' Rw2 D Dw Uw U B' F2 D' Lw R' F2
*5. *Rw2 B2 Fw' F2 R2 B D' U' Lw Rw R Bw2 Rw2 R2 Bw2 Lw' Rw2 Uw' Rw R2 D2 B' Bw2 Fw2 F' D' U' Bw' Uw' Fw' L2 Lw2 R2 Bw' Lw2 Rw' Dw2 L D2 Dw B F Uw2 U' L' B2 F D R2 B' F D2 Bw Rw2 Dw Lw R Dw L2 Lw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2D 2B' D2 U B' 2B 2F2 F' 2D 2U 2L 3F2 2L2 3F' 3U2 3F' 2L' 3F2 3R2 R 2B2 2U B2 2D2 B U B2 2B2 F 2D B' 2B2 2F' L' 3U 2B2 2F F' 3U 2B2 L 2L 3R' 2R R' 2U 2R2 2F2 3U2 L 2D2 2B2 L2 2L2 D' 3U2 2U2 B U F' 3U' 2U' 2B 2L2 3R' D 2D 3U' B2 2F' F2 2D 2F' L' B2 2L 2B' 3U2 2R' R2
*2. *3F D 2B2 3F' 2F 2L 2U2 2L2 D' 3F' D' 2D2 3U' 2U2 U 2B 2L2 2U' B2 2B' 3F' D 2D' U2 3R' R' 2F2 R' 3U2 3R R2 B' 3U2 2U2 R2 B L 2L 3R 2R R' D2 R 3F2 2D' R2 D B' F' 3U2 L2 2L 2R2 3F U' 3R' 2D2 U2 L' R2 3F' L2 2D2 L 2L2 2R R B' 2D' B' 2B2 3F 2F' F' 2L D' U 2R2 2D 2L'
*3. *B 2L 2F F R 2D 3U' 2U 2B' 3U' R 2B 3F F' R 2D2 B F L2 2F2 L R2 2D' U' 2F2 3U' 2U' F' L' 2L2 3R R F R B' 2B' 2F' 2L D B L2 R 2U' L2 2L2 2R2 3F' F' U' B' 2B U F' L' B' 3F' 2D2 3U L2 2F' L R D2 2D 3R' U' 2R' 2U 2L' 2B2 2D 3U' U 2F2 L 2R2 B' 3F2 2D2 U'
*4. *2F' R B 2R 2F' D B 2F' 2U 2L 3R2 2R 3U 2U' 2F 2L2 U' L' 2D2 U2 R 2F' U' 2R2 3U2 2F F2 2U B' 3F2 U' 2R' 2B2 3F2 F' 2L2 2D B F L2 2L' 2D 3R2 3U2 2U2 B' 3F2 U 2L' 2R2 2D' 2R U' R2 2B2 3F 2F' 2L' U L 2L' R D U' 2L2 2R D' B' L 3R' 2B2 L2 2D2 3F R F2 2L 2D' B' 2B'
*5. *2D' 3R2 2R 2B 3U' 2L 2R2 B' 2R2 2B 2D2 F U2 2R' B2 2B D' B' 2F' D2 F2 3U2 U 2F2 L' 3R' R F2 2D 2U U2 L 2D' B' 2D2 B 2U2 U' 2B2 L 2L R 3F2 3U' 2L' 2F 3R' 3F 2U' L2 2U2 B2 2D2 3F' 2F2 2U2 2B F 3U F2 3R2 2U F' U2 3R2 U' 2L' F L 2L B2 2B 2F' F U2 3F2 2R F2 L' 2R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *L' 3B' 3F2 2R2 F L' 3L D' 3U' U' L2 2B 3F F 3U' U2 L' 3R' 2R2 R' D' 2D 3U' B 3R2 3U' 3B' D2 3U2 L' 3U 3L 3U 2R' D2 2D 3D' 3U' 2U' U2 3R' B 3F 2F F 2D2 3F2 2D' F 3U' F 2R' 2F 3L' 3R R2 2D 3D U' 3L2 2F2 L2 2R' R2 B2 3B2 3D2 2L U' 3L 2R2 R2 D' 2L 2U' L2 2B' 2L' 3L' D 3D' L' 2L2 3D' 2U 3B' F2 U2 B' F 3L' D 2D2 R' 3U2 L2 3R U' 3F' U'
*2. *F2 L D2 3R2 B' 2B2 3B2 2F2 F D2 2F' 2L 2F U' L2 2B2 3D2 3L 2U' 2L' 2D2 U2 2R2 D' 3B2 D 2D2 3U L' 3L 3R' 2R2 D 3U 3B 3U F' 3U' 2U' U 3F 2D2 3D2 3U' 2L 3F' 3D 3R' 2B' 2D 3U2 2R' 3B2 2L' 3L2 3R' 2R D' 2D' 3B2 3R2 B' 3D2 3U' 2R' U' 3B2 F 3U2 3R D' L2 3R2 2D' 3U 2L' 3L2 D' 2L2 2U' 2L' 2D2 2B2 2R2 B2 3B 3F' F2 D' 2D 3D 3U2 2U' L' B 2B2 2D' 3U2 2F 2D2
*3. *R U F 2U' B' D L 3L' B 3L' 3R' B' 3B2 3F' F 3L' 3R 3D L2 2L R 2B' 2U2 L 3L 3R 2R2 2F2 2D' 2R 2F 3U R' 2B' 3D2 3B 2F' F' 3L 3D 3B' 3F' U 2F L 2L' B 2B' 2F2 F 3D' U2 B2 3U2 U2 2L2 3R' 3B2 3F2 2L 3L' 2B 3L 3R' 2D L B 2D2 U 2B2 2L' B 3L' D 2B2 3F 3R B' 2B 3B 3D' 3L 2F F 3L' 2B' 2L2 2F2 L2 3B 3F' F' 2D2 U2 L 2L2 3U2 2B2 D 3U'
*4. *R' 2F 3U B L 2L2 3L' 2U' 2B' U' 2R F2 3R2 2R2 2D L' 3F' 2D' 3D 3U' 2U2 R 2D' 3D' 3R' 2D 3U' L 3L2 F' L 3R2 3B' 3F 2F2 F2 D' 3D 3U U 3B2 2L' 3R' 3U2 B 2B F' 3D' L2 2L 3L 3R 2R 2F' 2U 2F 3U' 2F U' 2B' 3R2 B2 D' 3D' 2U 3B2 2L B 2D' L 3L2 3R2 R' 2F 2R2 3F 3U' L B 3R2 R 2D' 3R 3D' U' L2 U2 2B 2F F' 2L2 3R' D2 2D' 2L 2B2 3U' B2 D 2D
*5. *B 2B2 F 2U' 2R' 3B2 2F 2L' 2F2 U 2R' 2F2 3R U 3R2 D F2 2L 3L2 3R2 2R' R2 3F2 D' U2 2L2 3U' 3L2 2R 3B2 3F 2L2 2B 2D' 3U 3B2 U 2R 2F L D2 3B' 2L' 2B2 3R' 2U 2B2 3L2 R B2 2F' 3D2 L F 3D' F2 3U' 3B 3F2 2F D2 2U' L 2F 3R2 2U' 3L2 3B' D2 2U2 2B' 2F D' 3B' 3R D 2D' 3D 3U 2U B' 2B D' L 3L2 2R2 3D L' 3L' 3R2 2R R' 3B U2 2L 2U2 2B 3L2 2R 2U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L U R' F2 U B2 R2 F R2 B2 L D2 F' D' L2 F L B D2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2
*2. *B D B L B L2 D' F2 D F2 U F L2 B' D F L2 U' B2 R' D2 B2 U' B' L
*3. *L F D' L' B D' R2 F D2 F2 R' B U' F' L' B' L D' F2 U F D' B2 R B2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 F2 L2 B2 L U' B' U' B L2 R U B' L U (21f)
*2. *U2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 U' L2 U2 R2 B2 L' F D U B F2 D R B2 L (21f)
*3. *R F2 D2 F2 L' U2 R' F2 R F2 D2 R' U' B F2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw Rw D' Uw' U L U' B' Fw' L' Rw2 D Uw' B F2 Rw2 Uw2 F2 U L2 Rw' U2 Rw R2 D' F Uw2 L' Rw R2 U2 Fw L Rw B2 Uw2 B D Uw2 B2
*2. *Uw R Fw2 L2 Rw R Uw2 L2 D' Uw Fw D' R U L' Rw R' F' Uw2 Rw' B Fw2 F' Uw U' Fw' R' F2 Rw2 R2 F Rw' B2 U B' R2 D B' R U2
*3. *B' Uw2 U' F2 Uw F2 U2 B' Fw' D' Fw' D2 Uw' U B L' Uw Fw' R B L B' L' B' D' Uw2 U' B2 Rw' Fw F R' Uw F' D' L R' B L2 F2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 Rw2 R' B Bw' U R' U Fw F2 Uw' U F D2 Dw2 F' R' B Fw Lw2 R Dw' L' Uw2 Lw B' Bw L' Uw2 Rw2 D2 Lw' Uw2 U Rw2 B' Bw2 Uw2 B' F Lw' Fw2 L2 D' Dw2 F' L2 B D2 L' Rw D2 Fw' Uw2 R' B' Bw2 Fw' F U2
*2. *Lw' Rw R2 Bw' F2 Dw2 Bw Uw' Lw2 B2 Bw2 Fw F Rw U Rw2 Uw Rw' R2 Uw2 R D Dw2 Fw2 F2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 L2 Lw' Rw R B2 Bw' Fw Rw2 Bw2 L2 Rw2 Bw' Fw' Lw R Dw' B' L2 B2 Dw2 Lw' Bw2 Fw2 D' F' R' Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 U2
*3. *B' Bw2 Fw2 F Lw Rw2 B2 Uw2 Bw' Fw2 F L2 Lw Uw' Bw' Fw F2 U2 R D Uw U Fw2 Rw2 D' Dw2 B' Bw' Fw F L Lw' R' Fw2 Dw2 L' Rw B' Bw2 D' U L' U2 Bw' Fw2 F L' Lw' F Dw2 Fw F' D' Lw2 B2 Fw' Dw Bw2 Lw2 U

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *L 2R2 2B D 2D' 3U2 U' 2R' 2D R' D' 3U' U' 3F2 R' D2 U 3R' B L 2R B2 L' 3R2 R B' 3F L2 3R2 F L' 2L' 3R2 2R' R2 2F 3R' 2F2 D 2B2 3F F 2U' 3R2 D' L' 2L 3R' 2R R2 D 3F U2 3R2 B' 2R2 R 2F' 2U' U' 2F L2 2L2 3R' 2R' R' 2U 2B 3R2 2R D 2D2 B2 F 2D' 3F' L' 3R2 2R R2
*2. *2D U B' U' F L 2L 3R' 2R 2F U' 2L' 2B' F2 D2 2D2 F2 2L' R2 F' U' F' 2D' 3U 3F2 2F' F L2 2R' 2F R' 2D B' D2 2D 3U2 2U U2 2L' D' 2D 2L2 3F U2 B 3F' 3R2 D 2U2 3R B 2B' 2F' 2D 2B2 2U 2F' 2L' 3U2 U' B2 F' 2L D 2U R2 2B' D2 2U2 B' 2B2 2F' 2D' F 3U R2 2B2 2L2 3R F
*3. *2D' B 2B2 D L 2R2 R' 2B' 2L 2R' 2B D' 2U' U' L' 3R' B 2B' 2D 3U2 2L2 2R 3U2 U B' L 3R2 R2 D' 2D2 3U' U' 2L' 2F 2U2 R 2U2 L2 2B2 2F' F' 3U2 2B2 3U U L2 2L' 3R2 R U L 2D2 2U' 2B F2 L 2L B2 3F' F2 D2 L' R 2U 3F2 2U' B 2B' 2F F2 D2 2U' 2R2 R B' D2 3U2 2B2 L' F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *2R 3D2 L2 2R2 B' F' D' 2D 3L' 3D2 3L F2 3D' 2F R2 D2 U L2 3L2 3R 2R B2 2R2 D2 2U 2B 3R' U' 3F' 3L' 3D' 3L2 3R' 2D' 2U' 3B2 F 3D2 3F 3U 3R2 D2 B 2B' 3F' 2L2 3R' U' L' 3L2 B' 2B F2 3R' 2R2 B 2L' B 3R' 2D' U2 3R2 B 3U' U' 2F2 2D 3D L' 2U' L' 2B 2F 3R' 2R D2 2D' 2L' 3L' 2D' L' 3F' 3U2 B' 3F' 2D L R' 2D 2B2 U B 2B 3F' L' 2L' 3U 3F 3U 2B2
*2. *2B2 F' 2D' 2F' D 3U F 3L 3B' 3D 2U 2B' F2 L' 2L2 3L' 2R 3F2 D2 2D 3U2 2U U2 2R R 2B' 3B 2F2 2D L' 2L U' 2L 3F2 R2 2D 3B L2 3R' 2F' 3U2 2B2 3B' 3U 3B' 3F 2F2 3L' 3B2 D L 2R 3B' 3D2 3U2 2U B' 2L' 3L2 3R' 2R2 2B' 3F 2F2 2D2 U 3L2 3D 3B 2R' U2 B' 3D' 3U' 3B2 2L' D2 R' 2U' L' D U' 3B 3F2 D2 3L' 3R2 D' 2U' 3R' 3B' 3D 3U 2U2 3B' 3F 2D 3D' B' 3B2
*3. *3F 3L 3U2 2R 2U L' D2 2U U' L 2L 2D2 3B 2D L 3R' 2B' 3B2 F2 U' R' F 2D 3D U 3F 2D' 3B' 2D 2U2 3L2 B' 2R2 2D' 2R' 2D' 3F' 3U' L 2B2 3F U2 L2 2R 3F 3U L2 3B 3F 2L2 3L 2R2 D' 3R' 3U R 2B 3F2 3R 3F2 3L2 2D 3B' 2F2 U2 2F L 2L2 3F2 L 3R' R 2D2 3U2 3L' 2B 3B2 3F' U' R2 2D' 3L2 3R' 2R2 2B 3R' U' R2 D F D2 2D2 F' 2U 2B2 3R2 2B 3D' R' 3B'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D B2 R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 B2 L D' U2 L2 U L' U' B' U F' R' (19f)
*2. *U' B2 U' R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 U R2 U R' F L U L' B F R U (21f)
*3. *B2 U B2 F2 D' F2 U R2 U' B U2 L R F L2 D' B F' R' (19f)
*4. *R2 U2 R' B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D L2 D F' L D' R' U L B' (19f)
*5. *D2 R2 U B2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F' R' B F' L F2 D L' B D' (20f)
*6. *B2 F2 R B2 F2 R F2 R F' L U' B R' D B' L F2 D2 U' (19f)
*7. *B2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 D B2 D2 R2 U' B2 D2 R' D L2 D F' L' U2 F' (21f)
*8. *U2 F2 L' R' F2 L2 R B2 U2 F2 U2 B' L' F' U L R U F L' D (21f)
*9. *L' R' D2 F2 L D2 B2 D2 L D2 B D L2 B D R2 F' L' D2 R2 (20f)
*10. *B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 D' L2 D2 U B2 L B2 D U' F' L' D2 B2 U L' F' (21f)
*11. *U B2 D' B2 U' L2 U R2 D B2 R B' D B' L' F U' R' B F D2 (21f)
*12. *B2 U L2 R2 B2 D L2 U R2 U' R U2 B L D' B U2 L U F U2 (21f)
*13. *L2 F2 L' D2 U2 L' B2 L' B2 L' D U L F' D' B U' B2 D B' R' (21f)
*14. *F2 L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D L2 U R2 U L F' R F2 D B R' B2 D R' (21f)
*15. *R' U2 R2 U2 R D2 F2 L' F2 L D R' F' U2 F D2 L' R2 F' U F' (21f)
*16. *U' R2 B2 F2 D U2 F2 D L2 U' R D2 L' F R U R2 U2 B' (19f)
*17. *B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D' L2 F2 L U L2 R' F R' U R F2 R D R (21f)
*18. *F2 D2 U2 R' D2 U2 B2 F2 L F' L' D2 F2 L' D' B' D' R' U' R' (20f)
*19. *B2 U2 L2 U2 R' B2 L D2 L' B2 L2 B' U' F D2 R' D B' R2 U' B (21f)
*20. *L' F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R D2 U R' D R2 D2 B D2 R' B' L F R2 (20f)
*21. *L D2 U2 L' B2 R' U2 L' R' U2 R' U2 F U F2 R U2 F2 L' B L' (21f)
*22. *U F2 U L2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 B2 U' F R2 B' D2 U' B R' U F U2 (21f)
*23. *B U2 B L2 B' R2 D2 B R2 F2 D F2 L2 F' D R' F2 R2 D U' B' (21f)
*24. *L2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 F' U F' R2 B' U' R D B L (21f)
*25. *U2 B2 U2 R' B2 L R2 F2 L' F D F' U' B F2 U' R B2 D2 R' F2 (21f)
*26. *D2 U2 R2 F D2 B' D2 L2 F D2 F' R D2 R' U' F2 D U2 F2 R2 F2 (21f)
*27. *B2 R2 U' L2 D2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U' R' F2 R2 F' U R2 B R' U2 (21f)
*28. *R2 B2 F2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 L R U' F L2 R U B L2 U B' F2 R2 (21f)
*29. *R2 D2 L' F2 L2 U2 L U2 L D2 F2 U2 F' D U' B D' F' U' R2 F2 (21f)
*30. *B U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B R2 B L2 D2 R' U2 L' F' U B' D2 U' F2 (21f)
*31. *U2 B2 U2 L B2 D2 L U2 L' D2 R' U' L' R B F' L D' B' U L2 (21f)
*32. *B2 D2 F2 L D2 B2 L2 B2 R U2 L' F D B R U' F R' U2 B2 (20f)
*33. *U2 B2 F2 L' B2 R' U2 R' B2 R' U' B2 U' L B' D2 F' R2 U2 (19f)
*34. *B' F U2 R2 B' U2 F2 D F R B D' U2 B2 R F2 D L (18f)
*35. *U2 L' U2 B2 U2 R' U2 L2 R U2 R D' L' F U2 B2 U R' B' D2 L2 (21f)
*36. *B2 U F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' L2 D2 B U L' B2 R B' U B F' R D2 (21f)
*37. *R' D2 R U2 F2 R U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U R B R2 U B' L2 D L B' (21f)
*38. *L2 U2 R2 F2 R B2 L' U2 F2 D B' R2 U' B2 F' U L F' L' R2 (20f)
*39. *B2 U2 R' B2 R' F2 L2 F2 D2 U2 B' L2 B D' F2 L' R D F' L' (20f)
*40. *R2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D' U' R2 D' L2 B' F D' R2 F2 L2 B' L' R U' L' (21f)
*41. *B2 R2 U L2 U' R2 B2 D L2 R2 D U' B' L U2 F2 R D' B2 L2 R2 (21f)
*42. *U2 L' R2 F2 L U2 F2 D2 L F2 D' F2 L2 F' L' D2 R' B U F2 L2 (21f)
*43. *B2 F2 U2 R U2 R' D2 R' D2 U2 R U' L2 B U2 F' U F2 D2 U2 (20f)
*44. *U' F2 D' L2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 F D2 R B2 L2 B' L B R U F U2 (21f)
*45. *L2 B2 R2 D R2 U2 B2 U L2 R2 U2 B' R D F' R D U' F L' F' (21f)
*46. *L B2 D2 F2 U2 L' R2 D2 L' U2 B R2 U B2 R2 F' L2 R U' B' R' (21f)
*47. *U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 B' L' D' U L2 F D L2 D2 R' F (21f)
*48. *D2 R' D2 L2 B2 L F2 R' D2 R B' U' B D' U R' B' D F D R (21f)
*49. *L2 U2 B U2 R2 F L2 B U2 B2 R' D2 L U R2 B' U2 L2 B' L2 B' (21f)
*50. *R2 B2 U' L2 D' R2 D U' L2 U2 L' B2 D2 B D2 R D L2 R' F U2 (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 D' R2 U R2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 U' R' U' B' U R' D F2 R' F D2 (21f)
*2. *L D2 R2 F2 R D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R U' F' D' F2 U' B' R' U' R' D (21f)
*3. *B2 R2 U' F2 D B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U R U2 L' D2 F' U' L' U R U' (21f)
*4. *B2 L R2 F2 L B2 F2 R U2 F2 R' U B L2 R F' D' L' U B' R2 (21f)
*5. *D B2 U B2 U2 R2 D' L2 U2 B2 F' U' B D B' D2 L B R D2 U' (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 F' R2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 F L2 B' R B2 D' B L' R U' R F2 (20f)
*2. *R2 D' F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D R' D L' B' F2 D B2 U' R D (21f)
*3. *U2 R2 B2 U L2 D' L2 F2 U2 L R' B' L F L' D' R' D' B2 U' (20f)
*4. *R' B2 L2 B2 L2 R' D2 B2 R2 B2 R' U R B2 D R2 B' U R U2 R (21f)
*5. *R2 D L2 D B2 D R2 U R2 D B D2 R' B' L B F' U2 B2 U F2 (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R' B2 F2 L F2 L U2 L B2 R' D' L2 U R' B F' L' D' B R (20f)
*2. *F2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 R D2 L' B2 U B U' B U L' U' L U2 F2 (20f)
*3. *B R2 B' F2 D2 F U2 F' R B2 L' U L2 U L' R2 F D U' (19f)
*4. *L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L' F2 R B2 U2 R D' F' U L' D L2 B' D' B' (21f)
*5. *D B2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U2 F L' F2 L' B2 L2 U' L' D F L (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 U2 F2 D2 L B2 L B2 R' D2 R2 D L F D R2 D' B' R2 F U' (21f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *L' Rw R' U Fw' F D2 B' U' B Fw2 F2 L2 Fw2 D2 U2 B Uw' Rw' U2 L' U Rw Uw' F' D Uw F' Uw U R B' D2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 Rw R Uw' B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *L2 U' L D L U' B D F D' F2 U2 F L2 B' L2 D2 L2 D' R' D' L' F' U2 B2
*3. *U' R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' R F2 L2 D' U2 B' D' L B2 L2 U' (21f)
*4. *Uw' U' L2 Rw' R Uw2 F R U' Fw R Uw Rw2 U2 Rw2 R Fw' Rw' B' D L2 Rw' Fw' U L2 Rw' B' D' F L' D2 L R D' F' R2 B Fw D' R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *B2 D2 F D' F' L U' B2 D2 B' R2 U2 R' D2 L2 U F2 U2 R U' F' D2 B2 U' L'
*3. *F2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 D L' U2 F' D' R D2 B' F R D (20f)
*4. *Fw' Rw Uw' U' L2 Rw R Uw2 R' D' Uw' B2 Rw' Uw U R' Fw U2 Rw2 B2 U Fw' D F2 U Rw' Fw2 L R2 D F2 R Uw' U2 Fw2 F' Rw2 D L R2
*5. *Bw2 Uw2 Lw2 D' Dw Uw' Fw2 Uw2 U' R B2 D L2 Bw' Fw2 F2 Rw2 Dw' Uw Rw2 B L2 Dw' Uw2 U B' Fw' Lw' Rw2 Bw' F' D2 Dw2 Lw R2 Uw' Bw R' D2 Dw' U2 R B2 F' U2 Bw' Fw U Fw2 F' Dw' L Lw Rw2 Uw U Fw2 L Uw Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *F U2 B' U' L2 F R B2 D' R2 D' F L' F D2 B' R D L F' L2 F2 D' R F'
*3. *L' D2 B2 R2 B2 L' B2 L' B2 D2 R' D' R U B2 L U2 B R' D R2 (21f)
*4. *D Fw' L2 Rw' R' B2 F2 Rw' R D U2 R2 Fw D2 Uw' U' R F U Rw2 R' D' F D' B Fw' F2 U Fw2 U Fw2 D U' B Uw2 F Uw U B2 Fw2
*5. *R2 B Dw' Uw' Bw F' Dw F2 D2 Bw2 F Uw' Lw2 Dw2 L2 D B2 Bw2 R D2 Dw Uw' U' B' Rw2 D' Uw L' R' Uw' B Fw L' Lw' Rw' R' Dw2 U R2 B' D Rw B2 Lw2 B2 Bw' Fw F2 L R' F Dw2 Lw' U2 B' F' Dw' Bw Fw F2
*6. *B 2B' 3F2 2F F U B2 2F' F U 2B2 2F2 2L D 3U' 2F' U 2B 2F F' 2D' 2B2 3F' F' D 3R' R D2 2D 3F 2R' 2F 2R 2D2 U R D 2D2 3U2 2U U 2L' 3R' 2R2 R' D' B' D 2B' 3U' B' 2F2 R' 3U' B2 2B2 3F2 F' 2U' 2R' 2D 2L2 3R2 F 2L2 2R R D' F 3R 2R2 2B2 2L 3R2 2F 2L 3R2 B 2R D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *D' F2 D R2 U' B L2 D' R F D2 B R B L2 D2 F' U L' D2 R U L D' F
*3. *B2 L2 B' F2 R2 B' U2 F2 R2 U R2 D L' B R' U' R F R U' (20f)
*4. *D' U2 Fw2 Rw2 D2 R2 B2 F D R' B L2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 R' B' L F2 L' Rw2 R' F' D2 U' R2 B' Rw' Fw2 F Rw' B2 F' L' R' D B' Fw2 L'
*5. *U2 F R2 Uw2 U' Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 Lw' D2 Uw U' B2 Dw L2 Lw2 Rw2 R U' Lw' Dw' L2 B L B2 L Dw' B2 R Fw Dw2 Uw2 Bw' U2 L D' Dw2 U L2 Fw L Dw2 U2 L' Rw' R' U2 Fw Dw Uw Lw2 R2 F Uw' Fw Dw' Fw Lw' Rw R
*6. *U2 2F F L2 B2 F 2L2 2R2 3F 2F 2U 3R 2U' 3F2 2D U2 B' 2B2 3F 2F2 F 3R R' B 2F' R 2U' B L 2B2 2D' F' U2 L2 D' R' 2D2 B 2B' 2U 2R B F 2L' 3U2 B 2F2 2L' 2B' 2U' L' U' L D' F2 D 2D' 2F 2U' 2L' 2F2 2L' B' 2B2 2F' F 3U' F L' 2L2 3U 2U2 U 2R2 3U2 2B' 3U2 2U 2F2 2D
*7. *L2 U 3B2 3U L 2R2 3F' 3L' 3F2 U 2L' 2R' 2F2 2R 2F2 2L' 3D' 2F2 D2 3D 3U 2U2 B 3L' B' 2B' 3B L' 3R 2R' 3D 3L 3U2 2F2 L2 R' 3F2 2L 2R2 3B2 F2 D 2D 3D' 3U2 2B' L2 R2 2B' 3F 2D' L' 2B2 3B2 3F' 2F2 2D2 U R' 2U 2R 2B 3F' L2 2B2 L2 2U2 2L 3D' 3U' 2B' L D' F 3L 2B 3B 3F 3U2 B2 L2 3R2 B F2 D2 2D' 3D 3U2 2U2 U2 3F D L' 3U' 3F R' 3D2 2L2 2F' D2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=4 / dUdU u=5,d=6 / ddUU u=3,d=3 / UdUd u=5,d=-2 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=2 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=4 / dUdU u=6,d=3 / ddUU u=-3,d=5 / UdUd u=-1,d=-1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=1 / dUdd
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=3 / dUdU u=3,d=1 / ddUU u=-1,d=0 / UdUd u=6,d=6 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=2 / dUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=-3 / dUdU u=-5,d=3 / ddUU u=0,d=6 / UdUd u=2,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-5 / UddU
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=-4 / dUdU u=3,d=4 / ddUU u=-5,d=2 / UdUd u=-2,d=5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-1 / dUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *r' b' u U L' U R L U' B L' B R' L B' R B R B L' R' B' U' L R' 
*2. *l b u' L' U' R' U L R B R U L' R L' U L' U B' L' R' B R' L R 
*3. *l r b' u' L' U B' U B R U B' U R U' L' B R' U' R' B U' L U L 
*4. *l' r' b U B' U B' U B' R L' B L U B' R' U' B' U' R' B' L B L' B' 
*5. *l r R B L R' B' L' R U R' B L' U L' B U B R B R L' R' B L 

*Square-1*
*1. * (0,-4) (0,3) (0,3) (4,3) (-3,3) (3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (5,0) (-5,3) (6,0) (3,0) (6,3) (6,0) (-5,5) (-4,0) (-4,3) 
*2. * (0,3) (0,-3) (3,0) (6,1) (5,5) (3,0) (4,4) (-4,0) (6,4) (0,2) (-1,0) (4,3) (4,2) (-1,0) (6,4) (0,3) (0,1)
*3. * (0,6) (0,-3) (0,3) (6,2) (0,3) (6,0) (4,4) (-3,0) (-3,0) (0,2) (-3,0) (5,4) (0,2) (0,2) (0,4) (-4,0) (2,4) (-2,0) 
*4. * (6,3) (3,6) (5,0) (0,4) (3,2) (0,4) (6,4) (4,0) (0,4) (6,0) (-1,2) (4,2) (0,4) (-2,4) (-4,4) (6,4)
*5. * (0,-4) (1,4) (6,5) (-3,3) (-3,3) (0,3) (6,3) (0,3) (5,1) (0,3) (6,4) (1,4) (2,0) (-3,4) (6,0) (0,2)


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 24, 2008)

well i started fmc, but as it turns out i scrambled it wrong the first time. tonight is not a good night for fmc, i tried the EC scramble and found a 14 move f2l with a flipped edge that led to a 40 move solution after fixing.

*4x4:* (1:21.45), (1:15.05), 1:15.39 O, 1:15.45 O, 1:21.23 OP
*avg:* 1:17.36
*comment:* awesome!! im kind of mad about those OLL parities on the 1:15s, they both would have been sub-70.

*3x3:* (15.41), 19.77, 18.69, (22.58), 16.22
*avg:* 18.23
*comment:* great again! 15 was nonlucky, 16 was PLL skip.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Sep 24, 2008)

*3x3x3:* 18.59, 16.08, 18.25, 14.25, 15.69 *avg: 16.67*
I had 3 U perms and one A so this should've been better.

*3x3x3BLD:* DNF(52.89), 1:03.95, 1:09.74 = 1:03.95
Bad. The last one should've been way better but I had a delay of about 20s. I also had to guess in it.

*3x3x3OH:*34.31, 37.78, 34.14, 37.36, 30.39 *avg: 35.27*
I mixed my 2 storeboughts to a good 2H cube, but they both suck for OH.

*4x4x4:* 1:12.19, 1:24.16 OP, 1:22.55 O, 1:15.83, 1:23.06 *avg: 1:20.48*
Good.

*4x4x4BLD:* 6:50.47, 4:54.58, DNF(8:20.62)
Wheeeeeee!  but 12 pieces solved. I'll definitely use visual for edges from now on. Sub-5! . Last one was just hard, off by 9 wings. I'm good at centers now.

*5x5x5:* 3:19.78, 2:51.38, 2:41.12, 2:33.36, 2:49.38 *avg: 2:47.29*
Cool. I bought this 5x5x5 today and I did 2 solves before these. 2:33 is pb. Avg is pb. I've never been sub-3 avg  I might do bld.

*5x5x5BLD:* DNF(16:04 16 pieces wrong), DNF(15:02.14  2 wings!), DNF(I just quit)
I really like that 15:02 It had a delay of about a minute trying to remember the last pieces. Next time I will pwn 

*3x3x3MultiBLD:* 3/5 24:44.46 (12min memo)
I went for accuracy but it didn't work


----------



## joey (Sep 24, 2008)

*3x3:* (13.30) 13.71 (15.75) 14.15 14.71 => 14.19
Good.

*2x2:* (3.30) 5.50 5.03 (5.93) 4.81 => 5.11
meh

*2x2BLD:* 20.18 22.19 22.75

*3x3OH:* 40.82 38.22 49.28 41.02 DNF (not doing E perm OH) => 43.70

*5x5:* 2:38.08 2:47.38 (2:34.43) (2:55.80) 2:51.15 => 2:45.54
Pretty bad. 3/5 had forced OLL skips.

*FMC*
37 moves
Normal solve
R U' R U B' L' B R F' L' F U L2 F U' F' L2 U L U' L' U L U' L B L B' U2 R' F L' F' L F' R U2 

My 25 move base
R U' R U B' L' B R F' L' F U L2 F U' F' L2 U L U' L' U L U' L 

Another solutions that uses insertions.
R U' R U B' L' B R F' L' F U L2 F U' F' L' U' L' U' L' U' L U L U2 L U' L' U L U F2 U' B' U F2 U' B U' L (41)


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 24, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
3x3x3: 16.06 (DNF) 15.21 (11.82) 15.52 = 15.60
2x2x2_bld: 34.86 26.89 DNF
comment: BH corners, memo with single syllable word pairs. Memo'd incorrectly on the third solve.
3x3x3_bld: 1:41.42 1:58.39 DNF
4x4x4_bld: 6:31.22 DNF 6:26.57
5x5x5_bld: DNF DNF 15:01.64
comment: I have to improve my accuracy on this cube :-( :-( :-( On the second solve I thought I forgot the B part of a commutator (the slice turn) at one point. After I opened my eyes to the DNF I undid the cycles all the way back to that point, and that was indeed where I messed up! I'm not happy that I made the mistake, but it felt cool to actually verify that it was the only mistake I made.


----------



## Erik (Sep 24, 2008)

Erik:
2: (3.53), 4.33, 4.84, 3.92, (11.08) => 4.36 Only used Layer+CLL
pyraminx: 7.17, (3.11), 6.48, 5.91, (7.70) => 6.85
Square-1: 33.06, (36.76), 28.97, 24.39, (22.75) => 28.81 wow, goood avg. The last 2 solves had EP I know in one go and were VERY easy..


----------



## Jude (Sep 25, 2008)

*Chukk*

*2x2x2:* (4.29), (7.91), 5.36, 5.75, 7.47 = *6.19* --> Decent, looked like it was going to be sub 6, which would've been nice. But, oh well.
*3x3x3:* 21.72, 21.17, (19.58), (27.30), 24.92 = *22.60* ---> Woohoo, first ever weekly competition that was better than my "average" average!

*Edit:*
*3x3x3 OH:* 41.61, 37.19, (DNF). 48.33 (32.42) = *42.38* ---> Ewww! First solve was bad, 2nd solve was ok, third solved DNFed because I did the OLL wrong, 4th solve was appaling, and 5th solve had the potential to be good (sub 20 F2L) but had a nasty LL. Worst average since I got my new cube for OH


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 25, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> *4x4x4BLD:* 6:50.47, more to come





cmhardw said:


> 4x4x4_bld: 6:31.22 DNF 6:26.57



I love it - you guys are nicely matched competition at 4x4x4 BLD!



cmhardw said:


> 5x5x5_bld: DNF DNF 15:01.64
> comment: On the second solve I thought I forgot the B part of a commutator (the slice turn) at one point. After I opened my eyes to the DNF I undid the cycles all the way back to that point, and that was indeed where I messed up! I'm not happy that I made the mistake, but it felt cool to actually verify that it was the only mistake I made.



I did exactly the same thing yesterday with a commutator in the third 3x3x3 solve this week (actually, I just turned too fast and I wasn't sure if I did L or L2) - I know a 3x3x3 is much less, but it was pretty cool when I undid 50 or so turns and then redid them with an extra L turn and it came out solved.


----------



## philkt731 (Sep 25, 2008)

2: 2.38 3.36 4.27 3.31 3.83 = 3.50 good


----------



## Brett (Sep 26, 2008)

3x3x3: (18.55), 27.97, 21.43, 23.25, (25.66)
Average: 23.45
18.55 is my new Petrus PB, with a PLL skip. I'm still on my storebought with my new normal CubeSmith stickers, and I love it. There's now only pauses in my 2x2x3 block stage of my solve, and a little more look ahead during my 2x2x2 and I may be more sub 25's, if not 20. <3 Blockbuilding. 

OH 3x3x3: (45.20), 57.35, (1:00.71), 46.38, 58.99
Average: 54.24
I'm bad at Petrus with right hand OH solving. My hand gets in the way of my look ahead, and I'm not sure how to fix it. the sup1 was a messed up algorithm on a PLL, since I still suck at that.

4x4x4: 4: (1:59.85), 2:04.31, (2:16.15), 2:10.59, 2:01.39
Average: 2:05.43
Meh. Consistent average, and all had some sort of parity. I got nice new stickers for my 3x3x3 so my Rubik's 4x4x4 just looks like trash now :/


----------



## Faz (Sep 26, 2008)

*3x3:* 16.64, 16.62, 18.06, 15.59, 16.16 =* 16.41* - Crap.

*3x3OH:* 36.33, 37.56, 33.08, 34.41, 38.94 = *36.10 * - Good

*3x3BLD:
*
*3x3 multibld:*
*
FMC:*

R' U' D' R' D B2 U L' U L' U' z U B' U B R U2 R' U R U 'R' D' U R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' y M' U' M y' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' y R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 - 59 moves i really suck balls at this


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 26, 2008)

3x3: (25.14), (19.28), 21.75, 20.69, 22.58=21.67 av

3x3 OH: (38.08), (1:07.80), 49.67, 42.22, 49.72=47.20 av

3x3 BLD: 3:30.50, 3:51.37 DNF, 4:09.52 DNF= 3:30.50 best


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 26, 2008)

Ville Seppänen said:


> *4x4x4BLD:* 6:50.47, 4:54.58, DNF(8:20.62)
> Wheeeeeee!  but 12 pieces solved. I'll definitely use visual for edges from now on. Sub-5! . Last one was just hard, off by 9 wings. I'm good at centers now.



Wow Ville, that's just incredible. My hat's off sir!

Chris


----------



## Callum (Sep 26, 2008)

I finnaly got around to doing a compition

3x3
Average: 33.97 AAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!! Terrible!
Times: (26.93), 33.58, 34.16, (42.63), 32.55

3x3 OH
Average: 1:10.97
Times: 1:14.55, 1:07.78, (1:03.61), 1:07.21, (1:21.71)
Pretty good average 1:07.21 was a PLL skip.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 26, 2008)

All done now!

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 7.16, 13.97, 12.47, 10.50, 9.69 = *10.89*
Comment: I’m really even worse than this, but these were particularly easy scrambles.
*3x3x3:* 28.55, 28.13, 31.30, 26.72, 23.89 = *27.80*
*4x4x4:* 2:09.58 (OP), 1:57.39 (O), 2:00.67 (OP), 2:04.51 (OP), 2:01.61 (OP) = *2:02.26*
Comment: I decided to use up all my parity here so I wouldn’t have to have any parity for Square-1 this week. 
*5x5x5:* 2:55.67, 3:19.14, 2:54.11, 2:40.64, 2:43.14 = *2:50.97*
*6x6x6:* 6:48.22 (OP), 6:05.66 (P), 6:26.88 (OP), 5:50.43, 6:15.91 (OP) = *6:16.15*
*7x7x7:* 9:09.15, 9:04.81, 9:14.41, 9:14.58, 9:55.27 = *9:12.71*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 52.78, DNF (43.47), 1:32.81 = *52.78*
Comment: Just awful.
*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:08.83, 2:11.08, DNF (2:49.89) = *2:08.83*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 11:35.44 (4:46), DNF (10:24.33, 5:23), 12:34.10 (5:53) = *11:35.44*
Comment: Second one was off by 2 centers and 4 edges. Pretty bad times this week.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (20:15.41, 8:37), 21:40.27 (11:10), 21:47.80 (11:49) = *21:40.27*
Comment: First one was off by 4 wings, 8 X centers, 7 + centers. I have no idea what I did wrong, but it was terrible!
*6x6x6 BLD:* DNF (48:19.61, 21:39), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by 2 obliques, 8 outer wings, and 2 inner wings. I thought a commutator I was using was a valid shortcut, but it was wrong - that accounts for most of the bad wings. I'm not sure where I went wrong on the obliques.
*7x7x7 BLD:* DNF (2:59:49.04, 1:33:25), DNF (2:59:49.04, 1:33:25), DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Done as a multi – this is the one I reported in Blindfold Failures earlier this week. First one was off by 2 centrals (didn’t see flipped edge) and 2 inner + centers, second was off by 4 corners, 4 centrals, 17 wings, and 3 obliques, but it looked like it was just due to missing undoing a B’ setup move.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *11/11 = 11 points, 1:24:53.62* (55:39)
Comment: The attempt felt pretty average; I was actually kind of surprised to find them all solved when I was done. Still managing under 8 minutes per cube.
*3x3x3 OH:* 49.33, 48.58, 55.81, 52.06, 49.38 = *50.26*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:50.50, 1:58.63, 3:00.33, DNF, 2:10.27 = *2:23.08*
Comment: A perfectly good average ruined because I accidentally stopped the timer before I was done on the fourth solve.  I got stuck on the OLL on the third solve.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 2:03.79, 1:52.55, 1:55.64, 1:48.31, 1:32.31 = *1:52.17*
Comment: I’m slowly getting a little better at this.
*2-4 relay:* *2:51.38* (O)
*2-5 relay:* *5:34.84* (none)
*2-6 relay:* *13:31.74* (none, P)
Comment: 6x6x6 was 7:51 – just horrible. No pops; I just was really slow.
*2-7 relay:* *21:11.40* (P, P)
*Magic:* 2.65, 2.52, 2.09, 2.08, 3.25 = *2.42*
*Master Magic:* 4.47, 4.16, 4.63, 6.09, 4.72 = *4.61*
*Snake:* Still don’t have one.
*Clock:* 28.18, 26.69, 23.68, 26.25, 24.58 = *25.84*
*MegaMinx:* 3:01.49, 3:21.81, 3:22.73, 3:02.70, 2:59.86 = *3:08.67*
*Pyraminx:* 21.09, 21.11, 40.90, 34.31, 20.91 = *25.50*
*Square-1:* 1:09.05, 52.28, 1:06.56, 59.19, 46.21 = *59.34*
Comment: No parity in 5 solves equals really good average for me. 
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *44 moves*
F L2 B’ D2 U’ B L F2 L’ D2 F’ L’ D F’ L B’ L’ B D2 L D2 L2 F L2 D L’ D’ L D L’ D’ F’ D2 L R D2 L’ D’ L D2 R’ D L’ D’
2x2x2: F L2 B’ D2 U’ B
2x cross: L F2 L’ D2 F’ L’ D F’
3rd pair: L B’ L’ B
4th pair: D2 L D2 L2 F L F’
OLL: F L D L’ D’ L D L’ D’ F’
PLL: D2 L R D2 L’ D’ L D2 R’ D L’ D’
L F’ F L cancel to L2 before OLL.
I kept finding promising beginnings, but all of them had horrible endings. This was the least horrible one.
*4x4x4 Fewest Moves:* *86 moves*
B2 Dw’ B’ L Dw’ Rw L Bw U2 Fw’ U2 Fw B’ Dw’ B’ L’ R2 Dw’ B Dw’ D B F’ D2 F Dw’ F2 Dw’ B D B’ Uw F Lw2 B’ R B Lw2 Fw’ U’ F2 U Fw Rw2 F R F’ Rw2 D’ Fw’ U’ B’ U Fw U2 D2 F’ D F D’ F2 L2 U B’ U L2 U’ L U B2 L B L B R’ F2 R B2 R’ F2 R U B’ U’ B L’
centers: B2 Dw’ B’ L Dw’
Rw L Bw U2 Fw’ U2 Fw
B’ Dw’ B’ L’ R2 Dw’ B Dw’ D B F’ D2 F Dw’
Edges: F2 Dw’ B D B’ Uw
F Lw2 B’ R B Lw2
Fw’ U’ F2 U Fw
Rw2 F R F’ Rw2
D’ Fw’ U’ B’ U Fw
3x3x3: U2 D2 F’ D F D’ F2
3x3x4: L2 U B’ U
3x cross: L2 U’ L U B2
4th pair; conveniently solves all but 3 corners: L B L B’ . U B’ U’ B L’
insert at .: B2 R’ F2 R B2 R’ F2 R
B’ B2 become B before the insertion.
Pretty unsatisfactory reduction (54 moves with no parity), but the ending was just 32 moves!!! One of my best ever 3x3x3 fewest moves attempts – it just happened to occur on a 4x4x4 fewest moves solve.  And since I didn't toy at all with the ending of the reduction to get a better start, I think it counts as a legitimate 32 move 3x3x3 attempt on my part.


----------



## Mirek (Sep 27, 2008)

FMC:
My solution is 
R U' R U F2 R2 B' L B R2 B' L2 B F D' L' D F' L2 F L F' L' F2 R (25)
Scramble with pre-move R (also try without it to see why to do it later in the first place)
2X2X3: R U' R U (F2) B'. L' B pretty short pseudo-2x2x3 with 1 inserted move to get a better position afterwards,
F D' L' D F' L2 F L F' L' F2 R, to solve the last 3 corners insert at the dot: B R2 B' L B R2 B' L' where 3 moves cancel out.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 27, 2008)

4x4x4 BLD: DNF, DNF, 18:59.59 = 18:59.59


----------



## Carson (Sep 28, 2008)

2x2: 27.30 26.18 29.16 23.81 29.55 AVG: 27.55
3x3: 55.18 59.06 47.96 56.28 1:19.80 AVG: 56.84
Magic: 2.47 2.43 3.36 2.13 2.59 AVG: 2.50

Just for fun, I did one of the 5x5 scrambles: 19:41. Sadly, that is my PB I believe.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 28, 2008)

Carson said:


> Just for fun, I did one of the 5x5 scrambles: 19:41. Sadly, that is my PB I believe.



Wonderful! You should go ahead and do the other 4. That's the nice thing about these online competitions - it's okay here if you're really slow, because you're not holding anyone else up (unlike with real competitions). On my first megaminx solve on these competitions, I had a time of a couple of days, if I remember right. (It was my first time trying to figure it out.) But I went ahead and did the whole average of 5, and my times got a lot better. I also tried to do the same thing with square-1, but it took me a couple of weeks to figure it out, so I couldn't do that one - that's the limit on these competitions: if it takes you over a week.  At your current ability, if you do the whole average of 5, there's a pretty good chance you'll get new personal bests on most of your other solves, too. And you'll be twice as good as you were when you started.


----------



## blah (Sep 28, 2008)

My first competition 

*3x3x3*: DNF 21.00 19.66 20.09 17.55 = *20.25*
Comment: This is ridiculous. It's 3:07 in the morning and the only light source I have is my laptop screen (which is on power-saver mode) 

*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF 2:39.80 2:38.22 = *2:38.22*
Comment: I am _way_ out of practice. 1:38.22 used to be normal. I'm blaming the lighting too...

*3x3x3 OH*: 42.65 36.46 35.40 33.77 39.05 = *36.97*
Comment: My OH sucks so bad that the bad lighting didn't really affect it much.

*Magic*: 2.46 2.31 1.59 10.02 1.86 = *2.21*
Comment: I only have access to my 3x3x3 and my Magic now, so...


----------



## Carson (Sep 28, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > Just for fun, I did one of the 5x5 scrambles: 19:41. Sadly, that is my PB I believe.
> ...


I doubt I will for this week, but I plan to for next week. The solve was strictly intuitive for centers and edge pairing. I spent probably 5-6 minutes just trying to figure out he last two tredges. I will learn those algorithms and shoot for a sub 10 average next week.


----------



## Dene (Sep 29, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 10.78 10.44 16.05 10.46 10.18 => 10.56
Wow, consistent.

*3x3x3:* 17.41 20.22 18.36 20.11 18.44 => 18.97

*3x3x3_OH:* 39.68 25.86 37.28 37.69 41.90 => 38.22

*3x3x3_feet:* 1:58.41 1:37.43 2:11.91 1:44.75 1:55.75 => 1:52.97

*4x4x4:* 1:22.77 1:30.31 1:21.83 1:14.52 1:20.69 => 1:21.76

*5x5x5:* 2:13.63 2:08.78 2:06.72 2:19.55 2:00.78 => 2:09.71

*6x6x6:* 5:48.78 5:48.11 6:48.90 5:02.94 5:25.08 => 5:40.66

*7x7x7:* 5:55.27 6:29.58 6:26.06 6:42.11 7:16.19 => 6:32.58


----------



## guusrs (Sep 29, 2008)

3x3x3 FMC: R U' R U B' L' B F' L2 D F' D' L F2 R L2 F R F' L2 F R2 F R F2 L2 (26)

explanation: 
2x2x2: R U' R U
pseudo 2x2x3: B' L' B
F2L minus pair: F' L2 D F' D' 
all edges: L F2 R F.R' F R F2 L2
leaving a corner 3-cycle.
at dot insert F' L2 F R F' L2 F R', 3 moves cancel
Found in 20 minutes, then I continued searching for 40 minutes but didn't found anything shorter.

Mirek, congratualtions with your 25-mover. Our solutions are very similar.
I tried extra insertions also, but didn't recognized that inserted move F2 as a good option. But you did!

Gus


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 30, 2008)

FMC: *38 moves*
solution: R U' R U B' L' B R F' L F2 U' F' U B' U' B U' B' U B F U F' U F U2 F R U R' F2 L D' L D L2 U2

2x2x2: R U' R U (4)

2x2x3: B' L' B R(8)

F2L-1: F' L F2 U' F' (13)

F2L: U B' U' B U' B' U B (21)

OLL: F U F' U F U2 [F'] (28)

PLL: [F2] R U R' F2 L D' L D L2 U2 (38)

sort of the same start as mirek and guus, but i suck at finishing. this was one of the last f2ls i looked at, since i was concentratin on f2l on front side so much. i was surprised by this, sune + j-perm + 1 move cancellation in between the two worked out nicely.

i still have about 15 minutes, ill see if i can keyhole anything. (edit: nope.)

i did find the ZBLL case after time though: R U2 R D R' U' R D' R2 U R U2 R' U which results in 35 moves.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 30, 2008)

*4x4x4 bld* = 
10:45 (around 5:10 for memo), DNS yet, DNS yet

Yeah, a success after a loooooooong time  could have been faster, but I'm happy I got it right


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 30, 2008)

2x2x2: 5.59 11.61 7.28 11.11 7.68 = 8.69
3x3x3: 35.27 30.38 27.78 24.75 21.96 = 27.64
4x4x4: 1:43.83 1:57.19 1:22.15 1:52.09 1:19.43 = 1:39.36
5x5x5: 2:09.34 2:16.78 2:34.52 2:14.89 2:26.90 = 2:19.52
6x6x6: 6:00.43 6:46.81 4:59.05 5:36.13 5:33.71 = 5:33.71
7x7x7: 8:05.63 7:20.80 7:43.80 8:15.90 DNF = 8:01.78
2x2x2_bf: 1:34.55 1:05.27 1:24.81 = 1:05.27
3x3x3_bf: DNF DNF 6:18.16 = 6:18.16
3x3x3_mbf: 1/2 in 15:23.99 = 0 points
3x3x3_oh: 36.71 29.46 35.65 43.03 55.83 = 38.46
3x3x3_match: 1:26.69 3:26.11 3:40.55 1:06.08 DNF = 2:51.12
3x3x3_fmc: L' D L D' L' D L D' R' B2 R D2 U' L D2 L' U D B2 L' B' F2 L2 D L' R F2 L R' D R' D B2 = 33
(I used the inverse scramble: U F' R2 B D R2 D' F' L' D' R2 D2 R B2 L' B2 L' D2 F2 U2 F2)
2x2x2: B2 D' R * L2 F2
2 more corners and edges: B L B2
1 more edge + orient all edges: D' U' L D2 L' U
1 more edge + 2 last layer pairs: D2 R' B2 R D
Everything except 3 edges: L' D' L D L' D' L
Insert at * D' R L' F2 R' L D'
234-Relay: 2:06.74
2345-Relay: 4:33.31
23456-Relay: 9:20.06
234567-Relay: 18:31.69
Magic: 1.83 3.03 3.71 2.50 2.15 = 2.56
Master Magic: 5.91 6.66 8.02 6.36 7.16 = 6.73
Clock: 19.15 24.80 21.61 18.75 24.41 = 21.72
MegaMinx: 3:08.77 2:57.05 3:08.02 3:16.94 3:04.19 = 3:06.99
Square-1: 1:23.43 1:16.97 47.05 55.63 1:45.25 = 1:12.01

That second OH scramble was soooo easy. But if I look at other people's time I think only Dene saw it.


Spoiler



z2 y U' R' D' L B, U2 R' U R


with this continuation I found after 3 more tries: y' U R U R' L' U L (3rd pair), U' F R' F' R U2 (4th pair + edges last layer), y' R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R (my normal corner OLL for a speedsolve, but should be an insertion for FMC)

For regular 3x3x3 you can see that I really should warmup.
For 6x6x6 I had 1 solve without POPs
For 3x3x3_mbf I forgot to do edge orientation on the first cube. I undid edge-permutation, did edge-orientation, redid edge-permutation and saw 2 solved cubes 4 minutes after the DNF.
For 3x3x3_match I tried to go as fast as possible. That resulted in many errors, but also in one of my fastest (non-lucky) single
MegaMinx: Daylight


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice job doing so many events, Arnaud. Funny - you don't warm up and have a horrible 3x3x3, and I have a great one, and you still beat me (by 0.16 seconds). I'll beat you yet some week. 

Nice job on the multiBLD - it's always great when you can figure out exactly what your mistake was and fix it like that.


----------



## Dene (Oct 1, 2008)

Hmmm, I can't remember how I did the second OH scramble. I do remember I got a PLL skip though.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 1, 2008)

That second OH scramble was definitely the easiest for me because of the easy cross - 48.58 is a pretty fast OH time for me. But I still pretty much never see extended crosses. I tried out your solution, Arnaud; the rest of your solve after the third pair was the same as I would have done it.

I think I should spend some time specifically practicing looking for extended crosses.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 1, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> That second OH scramble was definitely the easiest for me because of the easy cross - 48.58 is a pretty fast OH time for me. But I still pretty much never see extended crosses. I tried out your solution, Arnaud; the rest of your solve after the third pair was the same as I would have done it.
> 
> I think I should spend some time specifically practicing looking for extended crosses.


I don't think you need to practise looking for extended crosses. I don't even look for a full cross (a D/D2/D' move off is just fine for keyhole) during inspection but this one was so obvious that i couldn't resist doing that extra first move.

The full solve I posted wasn't my speedsolving solution. I needed a couple of tries to find that speed/fmc solution (doing the third pair that way was the secret). I think that solution would have gotten me a sub 20 solve.

My speedsolve solution was this (scramble L D2 R2 F2 R D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R U' F' D' F2 U' B' R' U' R' D (21f)):
z2 y U' R' D' L B
U2 (R' U R)
y' U2 (R U R') U2 (L' U' L)
U' (R U R') (partial edge control)
y U (L' U L) y' (R U2 R') (full edge control)
y (R U R') U (R U2 ...)
(... R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2)

45 moves in total with lots of triggers, only quarter turn cube rotations, exclusively 3-gen (RUL) after the X-Cross and even a nice cancellation between the OLL and PLL. Now that I think about it, I should have gotten a much better time


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 2, 2008)

3x3x3: 13.97, 18.28, 16.78, 15.12, 18.94 Av.16.73

magic:2.09, 2.02, 1.96, 1.74, 1.88 av.5.86

smake: 6.12, 7.55, 7.17, 7.66, 8.75 av. 7.46


----------

